# Help, possible puppy mill/byb



## MSmaltese (Oct 29, 2013)

In my search for a maltese puppy I came across an online "breeder" ... Long story short, I THINK she may be a puppy mill breeder due to the facts and info she gave me about the puppies not matching the info I found about her puppies through other online sources. So this is my question: if I suspect this breeder is lying and running a small puppy mill, can I report her or do I have to have hard facts to do that legally?


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I don't know for sure, but I think that there is no law against running a puppy mill, or brokering dogs, or being a bad back yard breeder. All you can do is steer clear and look for a reputable breeder. We will be ever so happy to help.

Most large breeders protect themselves by being licensed. That gives a false sense of security to the unwitting. The well informed know that being licensed by the Dept. of Agriculture is a red flag, not a protection.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

I agree I don't think you can unless you have proof and can report abuse. The only way to stop this is not to support them in purchasing a puppy. If the money dries up they will find something else to sell.


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

I wish puppy mills were illegal period. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

I found out locally that unless the animals are being abused, or not being provided water and food (and it does not have to be clean water), there's nothing they will do. We have a BYB of maltese and the police investigated and she didn't even have to provide baths or hair cuts, all they checked for was abuse, water and food.


----------

